# Peltier - Wie viel Watt Leistung brauche ich?



## Keleg (1. August 2014)

Hoi!
Ich wollte einen Laptop umbauen. Es ganze soll zwischen zwei Platten, warscheinlich Aluminium und dann mit Kupfer Heatskins im auf dem CPU, GPU und den GPU Rams. Das Gehäuse selbst würde ich gerne mit nutzen, also per Kupferplatte an CPU und GPU. Nun dachte ich mir, dass noch eine aussparung für zwei 80mm Lüfter dazu packen. Einer oben rechts rein und unten links raus. Dazu würde ich gerne ein oder mehrere Peltier innen an das Gehäuse dran packe und dort Kupfer heatskins drauf packe, die dann durch den Luftstrom der beiden Kühler gekühlt werden. Natürlich soll es eine Ecke geben, in der die Peltiers einen Platz ein paar CM vom Board entfernt finden.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht so recht wie viel Leistung ich dafür benötige, Frost würde ich gerne vermeiden. Außerdem die Frage ob das von der Platte zum CPU und GPU dann auch ordentlich wirkt. Eigentlich sollte eine ordentliche Wärmeleitpaste oder Pads das ganz ja kompensieren, würde ich behaupten.
Also wie viel Leistung sollten die Peltier haben?

Warum das ganze? Ich habe hier einen Laptop rum stehen mit einem 3610QM 4x 2,4GHz (3,3GHz Turbo) und NVidia GT 650M mit 2GB Speicher. Das System an sich läuft super, allerdings nur wenn es wirklich Kühl ist. Der Bildschirm hat leider auch schon gelitten, also würde ich gerne einen externen dafür nehmen und den Laptop dafür richtig Kühlen und auch noch etwas Übertakten. Ich habe hier bereits erfolgreiche versuche unternommen, Battlefield 4 bekomme ich auf Full-HD kostant 60 FPS zum laufen, aber eben nur wenn die Temperatur stimmt! 

/edit
Die Peltier Elemente auf denen jeweils ein Kupfer Heat Sink sitzt, sollen natürlich direkt von einem der beiden 80mm ihre Luft bekommen. Also Peltier am Deckel und Lüfter saugt Luft durch die Heat Sinks die unten dann direkt aus dem Gehäuse raus soll. Das Gehäuse soll später auch geschlossen sein. GGf. kann das ganze auch umgedreh werden, also Peltier auf dem Boden und das Board anderst herrum.


*Ähnlich:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzYv7rX1r4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Icephoen1x (1. August 2014)

Ich würde das mit peltier sein lassen. Erstens müsstest du dir da selbst ne regelung bauen sonst frierst du den laptop im idle ein und unter last wird er genauso warm. Dazu kommt dass das peltier wahrscheinlich doppelt soviel strom schlucken wird wie der laptop. Ausserdem brauchst du um ein peltier zu kühlen schon nen dicken kühler. Dann lieber ein 0815 laptop kühler wo du den drauflegen kannst.

 Ich kühle einen laser mit 7W verlustleistung mit einem pwm geregelten 50 watt peltier und die 50w brauchts auch um den bei 15-20 grad zu halten.


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2014)

Peltier ist absolut unwirtschaftlich.
Du wirst auf der anderen Seite viel wärmer als ohne das Element.
Bzw. musst du mit der Peltier-Kühlung viel mehr Wärme abführen als ohne.

Nimm statt dessen lieber einen großen passiven Kupferkühlkörper den du eventuell noch mit einem langsamen Lüfter anbläst.

Ich könnte mir einen großen Alukühlkörper vorstellen der über die ganze Mainboard länge/breite geht und du gönnst dann CPU, GPU und Chipset einen Kupferkühlblock als Verbindungsstück.
http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80/DjTommyB_1985/LED/P1010660_sml.jpg
http://www.invador.de/Shuttle/CuVerkauf2.jpg

Du könntest auch kleine CPU-Kühler umfunktionieren und nur seitlich in das Sandwich mit 2-4 60/80mm Lüftern langsam reinblasen.
http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=336579&cmp=297387&cmp=726598&cmp=629695&cmp=822919


----------



## Andomaster (1. August 2014)

Finde die Sache mit den Peltierelementen als Kühlung auch sehr interessant, ist aber leider nix für die Praxis!
Damit kann man zwar ordentlich was von der CPU und GPU wegkühlen, aber das Peltierelement muss wie oben schon erwähnt auch erst mal gekühlt werden.
Hab dazu auch schon mal etwas gegoogelt und dabei ein paar Interessante Projekte gesehen, größtes Problem war aber meistens das Kondenswasser das sich dann bildet.

Beste Lösung ist für dich auf alle Fälle ein gescheiter Notebookkühler, falls die Leistung noch nicht ausreicht kann  man ja ins Gehäuse noch ein paar mehr Öffnungen zur Lüftung machen.
Hab bei meinem Aspire 5940G mit i7-720qm auch einiges an Löchern in den Unterboden gebohrt, danach hat er ordentlich luft bekommen und die Temperaturen waren angenehm niedrig!^^


----------



## MayhemAUT (1. August 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach macht eine PC Kühlung mit einem Peltierelement auch keinen Sinn. 
Ich habe es selber ausprobiert, indem ich den Wasserkreislauf eine WaKü kühlen wollte. Ein Starkes Peltierelement wird so schnell so heiß, das weit mehr als "1x 80mm Lüfter"?? brauchst, damit die "kalte" Seite unter +20°C sinkt.
Danach habe ich angefangen mich für PC-Kompressorkühlungen zu interessieren


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. August 2014)

Es würde zwar theoretisch gehen eine CPU und oder eine GPU mit einem Peltier zu kühlen, jedoch steht das in keinem Aufwand zum Nutzen. Das Problem bei der Sache sit, ein Peltier liefert entweder die maximale Temperaturdifferenz bei 0W gepumpter Wärmeoder die maximalew Wärme bei 0K Temperaturdifferenz. Hinzu kommt der relativ schlechte Wirkungsgrad bei großen Modulen. Deine Cpu wird mit 45W TDP angegeben, also müsste dein Peltier unter Vollast mindestens 45W Wegpumpen können, damit das ganze auch noch einen Sinn hat, muss das ganze auch noch bei einer  Temperaturdifferenz erfolgen. Für die GPU gilt anhand der ebenfalls 45W TDP (?) das selbe. Um 45W mit einem billigen Peltier (60K maximale Temperaturdifferenz, 50% Wirkungsgrad) um 20 K zu kühlen benötigst du also 45W / (1- (20K/60K))= 67,5 W thermische Pumpleistung, ws zu 135W elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme führt. An der heißen Seite des Peltiers müsstest du also 180W Verlsutleistung abführen (TDP CPU + Peltier), also für beide Komponenten 360W. Wenn nun ein besseres Peltier mit 72K Temperaturdifferenz und 70% Wirkungsgrad zu Grunde gelegt wird, ergibt sich folglich nur noch 62,3W pumpleistung und 89W elektrische Leistungsaufnahme je Peltier --> also 134 W an der warmen Seite. --> insgesammt also 268W; Es gibt aber auch diverse Berichte, dass der Wirkungsgrad bei Peltierelementen ansteigen soll, wenn diese mit einer (deutlich) geringereen Spannung (und damit einer deutlich geringeren Pumpleistung und Temperaturdifferenz) betriieben werden. Beio der ganzen Sache muss aber auch noch die Tatsache betrachtet werden, dass die Temperaturdifferenz zur warmen Seite des Peltiers besteht, also wenn der Kühlkörper mit Peltier 80°C erreciht ist die kalte Seite auch nur 60°C "kalt", wohingegen der selbe Kühlkörper vermutlich den halbleiter ebenfalls auf eine solche Temperatur bringen könnte. Nicht zuvernachlässigen sind unter Umständen auch die Wärmeübergangswiderstände. Ebenfalls Interessant wird dann auch der Petrieb der Peltiere im Idle, denn dann dürfte die errechte Temperaturdifferenz je nach peltier 50K ... 65K betragen, was dann je nach Kühlkörper und dessen Temperatur im 2 Stelligen Minusbereich am Chip enden könnte. --> Notwendigkeit einer Reglung.
Kurzum, es dürfte wahrscheinlich einfacher sein wenn du dir einen Chiller zu legen würdest. (Da hier oberhalb des Taupunktes, käme bei der Verlustleistung auch ein Chiller aus derm Aquarienbereich in Frage.) 
Aber um das ganze doch noch zu einem halbwegs sinnvollem Ende zu bringen: wenn du den Laptop eh auseinandernimmst und zu einer "Station" umbaust, kannst du versuchen  die Kühlkörper gegen größere auszutauschen. Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, dann kannt du nur 2 leistungsstarke (und damit laute) Lüfter direkt Frischluft auf die jeweiligen Kühlkörper blasen lassen, eventuell auch mit Hilfskonstruktion (um Abschattungen durch den lüftermotor zu vermeiden) und das ganze dann auch von einem entsprechenden Luftstrom überstreichen lassen um auch die anderen Komponenten ausreichend zu kühlen.


----------



## Keleg (2. August 2014)

So neben bei, ich möchte das Pelter nicht direkt auf den CPU oder GPU spannen. Das Peltier soll mit der kalten Seite an den Deckel, dieser ist liegt wiederrum mit Wärmeleitpads direkt GPU, CPU & Speicher (ggf. kommt noch eine Kupferplatte dazwischen). Wie wäre es denn wenn ich dazu 2x 24 Watt Peltier einmal rechts und einmal links vom Mainboard an den Deckel packe und auf die warme Seite Heat Sinks drauf packe die wiederrum vom Lüfter beblasen werden?

Nochmal zum verständniss das Gehäuse bzw. der Deckel des Gehäuses bildet einen großen "Passiv-Kühler" eine Aluminium Platte mit 2-3mm Dicke. Ich weiß noch nicht genau für welche Dicke ich mich entscheide.

Würden die 2x 24W Peltiers nicht ausreichen um die den Deckel auf +5-30°C zu halten, würde doch eigentlich völlig ausreichen, oder?

So sieht der Laptop von innen bzw. das Mainboard aus...

*Bild:*
http://www.forum-des-portables-asus.fr/img/members/10230/2012-06-08-045.jpg

*Video:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsFfY6HTtwk


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

Das ergibt keinen Sin, du müsstest im Endeffekt viel mehr Wärme abführen als ohne das Peltier.
Kühl das ganze so wie du dir das vorgestellt hast, nur ohne das Peltier.


----------



## the.hai (2. August 2014)

bevor ich zig Euros in einen sinnfreien umbau und derbe stromkosten stecke, würde ich mir lieber nen laptop kaufen, wo die leistung auch reicht.

peltier ist die unwirtschaftlichste methode der kühlung...genauso wie ne wasserkühlung mit frischwasser aus der leitung und ohne radiator^^

dein basteldrang in allen ehren, aber das macht echt null sinn.


----------



## Keleg (2. August 2014)

Die Schrauben und das Metal habe ich hier, kostet mich also schonmal nichts. Ein 27W Peltier kostet auch nur 19€, Wärmeleitpads und Paste habe ich ebenfalls noch da, das einzigste was ich kaufen müsste wären die Kupferplatten, die zwischen GPU/CPU & Deckel kommen. Allerdings werden das wohl auch nur max. 10€ pro Stück.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Übertakten aus wenn ich mir die Peltier-Elemente schenke? Weil das Aluminiumgehäuse Wärmt sich ja auch mit der Zeit auch immer mehr auf. Ich habe jetzt z.B. den Turbo dauerhaft aktiviert und die Grafikkarte 120MHz (Core) und 125MHz (Memory) überaktet. Das ganze rennt gut, habe auch Kühler unter dem Laptop. Wenn ich den Laptop-Lüfter dazu auf 100% laufen lasse, komme ich in Battlefield 4 in Full HD auf konstante 60 FPS. Das ganze bei max. 78° CPU und 80° GPU.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob die Kühlung durch das Gehäuse alleine ausreichen würde, oder ob ich mindestens noch einen Lüfter einbauen sollte, der direkt von oben oder unten auf das Mainboard bläst?


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. August 2014)

Keleg schrieb:


> So neben bei, ich möchte das Pelter nicht direkt auf den CPU oder GPU spannen. Das Peltier soll mit der kalten Seite an den Deckel, dieser ist liegt wiederrum mit Wärmeleitpads direkt GPU, CPU & Speicher (ggf. kommt noch eine Kupferplatte dazwischen). Wie wäre es denn wenn ich dazu 2x 24 Watt Peltier einmal rechts und einmal links vom Mainboard an den Deckel packe und auf die warme Seite Heat Sinks drauf packe die wiederrum vom Lüfter beblasen werden?
> 
> Nochmal zum verständniss das Gehäuse bzw. der Deckel des Gehäuses bildet einen großen "Passiv-Kühler" eine Aluminium Platte mit 2-3mm Dicke. Ich weiß noch nicht genau für welche Dicke ich mich entscheide.
> 
> Würden die 2x 24W Peltiers nicht ausreichen um die den Deckel auf +5-30°C zu halten, würde doch eigentlich völlig ausreichen, oder?



Was würde das ändern? DIe Halbleiter produzieren nunmal unter Vollast den genannten (oder da übertaktet so gar mehr) Wärmebetrag. Der Passivkühler blockiert dir da dann nur den Luftstrom. Besser wäre es wenn du den vermurksten Standartkühler gegen bbessere austauschen würdest. Ansonsten könnte es helfen wenn du auf die Heatpipeseite statt dem Bodenblech einfach einen Kühlkörper der Leistungselektronik Kühlkörper SK 47 Fischer Elektronik SK 47 150 SA (B x H x T) 200 x 40 x 150 mm R(th) 0.53 K/W im Conrad Online Shop | 188824 --> 0,53 K/W passiver Wärmewiderstand --> 100W Belastung erzeugen einemn Temperaturanstieg von 53°C. Wenn der Kühlkörper nun mit ein paar Lüftern bestückt wird, dürfte das wohl dann in Richtung 20°C ... 30 °C Temperaturanstieg gehen. Dabei müsstest du aber auf eventuell im Weg stehende Bauteile achten.

Wenn du eine Aluminiumplatte direkt an die Heatpipe anbringst, hat diese vereinfacht auch die Temperatur der Heatpipe (ich vernachlässige wegen der Einfachheit hier jetzt mal das durch den endlichen thermischen Widerstand der Aluminiumplatte verursachte Temperaturgefälle), wenn du dann dort die Peltierelemente drauf setzt, bekommen die also auch die selbe Temperatur wie der Kühlkörper ab. Also die Peltierelemente pumpen mit ihrer maximalen Leistung da dann wärme heraus und sind für den anfallenden Wärmestrom unterdimensioniert. hieraus resultiert nun ein Gleichgewichtszustand mit dem eigentlichen kühlkörper, der ebenfalls Wärme an die Umgebung abgibt (im beispiel die Differenz von der erzeugeten Wärme zur abgepumpten Wärme und dadurch etwas kühler ist). Die Peltierelemente haben nun aber eine Temperaturdifferenz von 0K, d.h. sie sind auf beiden seiten gleich warm. Wenn nun der Kühlkörper in der Lage ist die Warme seite auf die selbe Temperatur zu kühlen wie die kalte Seite, wären die peltier elemente quasi ein kurzschluss, also so als wenn sie gar nicht da wären. Ist der Kühlkörper stärker, würdest du die Platte indirekt abkühlen, nur wäre der Effekt deutlich stärker wenn du die Kühlkörper direkt mit der Pkatte verbunden hättest. Sind die kühlkörper aber zu schwach, heizt du die Platte sogar über die Rückwirkung des Peltiers aufm, also sie ist dann wärmer wie ohne Peltier. Vielmehr würdest du im Idle sogar die paradoxe Situation erreichen, das der bestehende Kühlkörper zur Heizung würde und die kalte Seite des Peltiers beheizen.
--> der Effekt ist sinnvoller wenn du die Kühlkörper direkt auf die Platte kleben würdest. 

--> Es ist bei Zieltemperaturen "deutlich" über Raumtemperatur (z.B.: 10°C über Raumtemperatur) einfacher einen entsprechend größeren Kühlkörper zu verwenden (z.B.: mit Lüftern bestückter Leistungshalbleiterkühler statt Aluminiumplatte) als ein Peltier zu verwenden, sofern dies durch die äußeren Gegebenheiten ermöglicht wird. 



Keleg schrieb:


> Wie  sieht es denn mit dem Übertakten aus wenn ich mir die Peltier-Elemente  schenke? Weil das Aluminiumgehäuse Wärmt sich ja auch mit der Zeit auch  immer mehr auf. Ich habe jetzt z.B. den Turbo dauerhaft aktiviert und  die Grafikkarte 120MHz (Core) und 125MHz (Memory) überaktet. Das ganze  rennt gut, habe auch Kühler unter dem Laptop. Wenn ich den Laptop-Lüfter  dazu auf 100% laufen lasse, komme ich in Battlefield 4 in Full HD auf  konstante 60 FPS. Das ganze bei max. 78° CPU und 80° GPU.
> 
> Nun  stelle ich mir die Frage ob die Kühlung durch das Gehäuse alleine  ausreichen würde, oder ob ich mindestens noch einen Lüfter einbauen  sollte, der direkt von oben oder unten auf das Mainboard bläst?



Es wäre besser wenn ein Luftstrom verhanden wäre, da es acuh weiterre Bauteile gibt (z.B. Kondensatoren) die bei niedrigeren Temperaturen länger halten (da diese durch Übertaktung ja acuh stärker belastet werden).


----------



## wolflux (4. August 2014)

Ich hatte eine Erfahrung:  Um ein Peltierelement zu kühlen braucht man eine Wasserkühlung. Ich hatte ein 39x39mm Peltierelement 70 Watt (50-60 Watt eingestellt), an meiner großen Wakü / Ausgleichsbehälter,  angeschlossen und auch eine passende Steuerung  dazu, mit Themperatur-Sensor und Lüftersteuerung. Gekühlt wurde das ganze mit einer 240er Kompaktwakü aber ohne großen Erfolg , (2°-3° weniger), da das Peltier nur am Glas des Ausgleichsbehälter anlag. 
Das funktioniert nur wenn man einen Metallkörper/Kupfer aufsetzt und direkt mit dem Wasserfluss Kontakt hat. Dadurch könnten 5°-7° weniger erreicht werden.
Der Umbau-Aufwand war zu groß, evt wenn ich viel Lust u Langeweile habe,  aber nicht wirklich. Kaufquelle war eBay 38.00 Euro , Peltier mit Steuerung.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Stoffel01 (4. August 2014)

Ich hab bald eine Kompressorkühlung zu verkaufen. Denke die ist ein wenig effektiver als ein Pelztier


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2014)

Im Schnitt solltest du TDP x 4 annehmen. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Mehr hilft natürlich mehr


----------



## dr.cupido (9. Oktober 2014)

Kompressorkühlung > Peltiers

Hatte selbst ne Grafikkarte mit Peltier gekühlt,allerdings musst du auch das Peltier kühlen, was bei 120-140W garnicht sooo einfach ist


----------

